# Dock of the Bay



## phantomcc (May 25, 2010)

I remember years ago when I lived there in FWB in around 03' I used to go and fish off the small dock behind Dock of the Bay over by the Elks lodge. 
We would set up and tear up the Reds in the night time, casting pin fish.
Then one evening after Tropical Storm Lilly or Isidor (can't remember) there were tons of people out there, because the storm had blown grouper in, and it was just nuts catching grouper left and right off a small dock bayside. Is this the norm after a good storm, anybody have stories to share? Also I guess it was Ivan that tore this place down and every year I'm there, they still haven't rebuilt. Anybody have "night time" places to fish like this one was in the FWB area of town?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Im there all the time. I still slay BIG trout and reds there all the time. Actually, last week my buddy caught a small cobia (about 25in) there last week.


----------



## phantomcc (May 25, 2010)

Did they rebuild it, or do you fish from the Sand/Boat?


----------

